# Sustainable Goods?



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I answered an ad for raw feeders on craigslist This is a co-op that is starting locally. For $100 a month, you can get all the throwaways from grocerystores that participate. If you have 10 people, it would only be $10 a month. 
This is the reply from the person getting it going:
_The program I am looking into is a program that allows you to pick up meat that is past the "sell by date" from retail stores...... It's a program offered through a company in TX called Sustainable Goods.

We can have the b.c. store BUT they have a crapload a week..... they are averaging 825 lbs A WEEK at one store and 1100 lbs a week at another! I don't think that is something I want to get into.... YIKES!
However the Charlotte store is averaging about 400 lbs a week...... which is still a bit high but no where near the 825 lb average of Battle Creek..... the K-zoo stores are higher than the b.c. stores.
OK here is what I found out.... the meat does NOT come packaged.... so it would need to be sorted out without pkging..... unless we can get it changed on a store by store basis, I would have to ask about that.... but I'm thinking it will be a no..... but I can maybe talk about separating out the kinds of meat (maybe!)....We would have 40 gallon containers for them, and pick up as needed_ There was more but you get the gist of the co-op.
My question is if anyone is familar with this, or involved with sustainable goods? I haven't yet commited, I want to know little more...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This same message went around the MichBARFers yahoo group and I'm also curious if anyone has actual experience with it. I'm sort of undecided if we might be interested or not, so more info is great.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pretty sad that so much gets tossed, I wonder how much is w/out the chemical processing-ham, etc...I would think the red meat would be ground to burger so not sure there would be much beef involved.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I am currently looking into this. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I got some attachments from the girl that is heading this up, she is doing quite a bit of legwork to get it going.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

There's something similar going on the centralalabamaraw co-op yahoo group. Since I don't have a freezer yet I was going to see how it worked for the others before joining...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It would be a huge commitment to pick up til others got involved, and then what do you do w/ the stuff you don't want to feed your dogs? She is checking into pig farmers, etc to see where that can end up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have the Racine Zoo and a local big cat sanctuary right near me not to mention the almost hundred raw feeders just in my area. There sure wouldn't be any leftovers!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Where in craigslist (what section) did you find this? Wondering if they have something going on down in So Cal...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pets, I check the pets section everynow and then, it is a yahoo group, though that is involved. I think if you google sustainable goods, you can get in on it from the ground level if you have that kind of energy to do a start up! 
_edit: nothing came upabout this when I searched._
PM me w/ your e-mail addy if you'd like me to send the attachments, I couldn't copy/paste them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a feeling they were inundated with emails and requests - the Contact and Survey pages are down.









Here are the email addresses:

[email protected],
[email protected]

And this is the main page:

http://www.questrecycling.com/?p=35


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/sustainableselections/
Description 
Landfill In Need Of Diversion
According to the EPA and USDA, more than one quarter of America’s food, or about 96 billion pounds of food a year, goes to waste. The issue of how to reduce such waste is critical. 
Now You Can
Congress recently signed into law the “Bill Emerson Good Samaritan Food Donation Act” that protects those that donate food; this and other recent laws have created an opportunity that was not economical for businesses in the past. To facilitate the redistribution of food products, Landfill Diversion has developed the Sustainable Selections Program.

Second Chance
Sustainable Selections is helping companies and organizations produce “zero waste” by making productive use of the excess food that is currently contributing to leachate and methane formation in landfills, and giving edible food a second chance! A zero waste initiative benefits us all. When you recycle, less food goes to the landfill and fewer greenhouse gases are emitted, making the earth more sustainable for humans and animals alike. While benefitting the earth, we have the opportunity to help those who care for animals save money… this money can be used to rescue more furry friends or improve facilities, allowing all to “pay it forward.” 

How it works:
Retail stores throw away their meat once it reaches the SELL BY date. The SELL BY date is different from the EXPIRATION date, which according to the USDA occurs up to 3 weeks after the SELL BY date; so, the meat is still good product for your animals! 

Participants can select local retail facilities to service and are able to schedule their own pickup times based on the assigned service interval.

The program will be a cooperative with monthly access fees that will range from $100 dollars to $150 per member. These fees are necessary to provide members with $2million in liability insurance that gains them access to the retailers. We can get you as much as meat as you need for one flat fee.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, here's the deal I am currently working on with Quest. Their program IS an AWESOME deal for raw feeders BUT it has some downsides to it.

The cost is $100 per month for up to 4 stores. More than 4 stores will cost you $150 per month.

You have to supply each store with a 44 gallon Rubbermaid container for storage. You actually need TWO cans for each store - one for them to fill and an empty, clean one to drop off when you pick up the filled can.

You MUST take *EVERYTHING* they put in the cans - and that is ANY meat. Processed (hams, deli meat, hot dogs, etc.) or unprocessed (packages of chicken parts, steaks, etc.).

The store I am currently working on tosses 700 - 750 pounds of meat per *WEEK!!*

Needless to say I am working on getting together a group to handle all this.

You HAVE to pick up every week.

The BIG downside - if the stores coolers go out you HAVE to be able to take EVERYTHING that is in them ... and quickly. This could be thousands of pounds!!

The other downside - YOU have to dispose of the stuff you don't want.

Now they may have smaller stores they deal with but I'm guessing most of their accounts will be the big ones. 

I am in the process of getting my group together. Once I have enough people to handle the store I will call Quest back and take the account and post more about the process here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lauri, are you involved in this yet~Or did you decide to pass?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We are signed up and waiting for our Welcome Package. I'll post the details tomorrow - got to bring the dogs in from their last potty trip and head to bed!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Ok, sorry it took so long to update this!!

We are singed up, have received our Welcome package and plan to head to the store to meet with Management later this week to introduce ourselves and get the basics ironed out.

Here's how the program works.

Stores cannot legally sell meat that has gone past it's due date and they risk being sued if they give it away and someone gets sick. So they contract out to disposal companies to remove it.

I have now become a member of the disposal company.









The store removes the packaging from the past date meat and seafood products and dumps everything into large plastic garbage containers.

My job is to go to the store at LEAST once a week, remove ALL the containers and replace them with cleaned ones.

The store will NOT help me move the filled 44 gallon containers - it's MY job to get them out of the store and load them onto my trailer.

I CANNOT do ANY sorting while at the store or on the store's property.

I have forms I have to fill out and get Management to sing. I need those forms to report back to Quest AND to allow me to legally transport the products.

The monthly fees covers Quests admin costs and it covers the insurance policy they hold. It covers the stores - they will NOT be liable if someone gets sick from the products they take.

The store we are servicing has an estimated 650-700 POUNDS of meat/seafood waste (pasted dated items) per WEEK!!

We have formed a co-op to handle all that.

The cost is $100 per month.

There ARE some drawbacks to this deal.

1. You MUST go at least once a week.
2. You MUST take everything they put in those containers.
3. *WE* have to deal with any leftovers or things we don't want to feed our dogs - like lunchmeats.

The BIGGEST drawback - if they have a problem with their coolers/freezers they could require us to come and take everything in them. That could be THOUSANDS of pounds!!

But, for us the benefits outweigh the drawbacks. And we have unlimited garbage pickup so we don't have an issue with having lots of leftovers.

We are going to try to talk them into leaving the packaging on so it will be easier for us to sort. I'm going to approach it from a standpoint of ... "It will save your people time if they just throw the packages in the barrels as is. We can handle the unwrapping and disposing of the wrapping and such." We'll see how it goes.

I will post more after we talk with the store and after our first week.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I am on board as an underling with someone doing what you do, I get my share for $25 a month. She(Melissa) has several freezers and a flower walk in cooler, so that is cool! I have to go once or twice a week to pick up from her& is still looking for a couple others to join her group. Melissa is providing me w/ containers to transport, and all I have to do is return the clean one as I pick up the filled one. She is also asking to have packaging left on, hopefully they will comply!
The only thing I question is the store's stock and variety. I don't like what they carry, I would rather go with a mom and pop type store that carries a better variety of meat. Like an inner city ethnic type store that carries what my store doesn't(necks and feet, hearts and more organs-local store doesn't carry these). 
This is a huge undertaking, how many people do you have in your group, Lauri? I hope it all goes well for everyone who is starting this cycle.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

We have 10 people in our group - including us. Most of us have multiple, large dogs (one is a Newfie breeder and another is a Rottie breeder).

Is Quest ever goes with other chains I would jump at the chance to have those but for now their contracts are mainly the one chain.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I wish we had something like that here.. you guys are very lucky.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

My group got their first batch yesterday, had several whole chickens, turkeys, ground beef, steaks and fish along with a barrel of marinated moldy yuk. 
The renderer stopped coming 2 weeks ago, and there were two barrels that were still at the store, no room in her van, so she left them there to pick up tomorrow. Hopefully when this gets going w/regular pickups, it will be great! 

Laurie, have you picked up, yet?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

this is pretty cool. lots of work but still great.

how would I find an operation like this in Connecticut?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

[email protected]
Join the yahoo group and ask if there is a group in your area that you could join. Because it just started the first of Nov. you may still be able to get in on a local group.
I picked up my weekly share today, and it was three kitty litter containers of frozen chicken, turkey and ground beef. Over 60#! For only $25 a month.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I am so jealous!!!

There is nothing here like that and the people I have talked too in my area that have dogs and do raw (not many) are not interested!!!

I would so be getting in on this!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Thank you Jane. 60# even at $25 per load is a deal, not to mention per month. 

now, a bit dumb question: is this an email address or a website?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

it is a yahoo group, you join to get the information network of who is where doing what! This is owners e-mail that is controlling/setting up: 
[email protected],
[email protected]

And this is the main page:

http://www.questrecycling.com 

I just looked in my containers/finally thawing, and I have two kitty litter buckets full of chicken and turkey and one whole one of ground beef/steak. I can even pick up more at the end of the week! 
Amazing! I am so happy!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

just joined the group. 
hopefully I can find some sort a co-op nearby as I will not be able to handle a store on my own.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Just did our first pickup at our store. Estimated weight - about 500 lbs.

The stuff in the cart is non-edible (for dogs). I estimate that to be about 30-40% of the overall take.










We had a TON of muscle meat.

Ground beef:










Two tubs with everything from chicken to pork to ribeye steaks!

















Seafood - whole Tilapia, salmon (the good kind), catfish filets and alot of shrimp!











We did not get alot of RMBs - the basic chicken and turkey with some beef and pork ribs:










Three whole turkeys:











I separated out all the hot dogs for those people that use them for training treats:











I sorted everything as soon as we got home from picking it up and that made the process go faster.

My guys had rib-eye steaks, atlantic salmon and shrimp for breakfast. Except Mauser - he does NOT like seafood! He had the steaks and pork chops.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Wow, you were lucky they left everything packaged! Looks like a pretty good score. Do you know how long was that accumulation before pick -up and how often are you able to pick up? 
My source has more for me tomorrow, we'll see how the 2nd pickup went variety wise.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

That is so awesome!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlDo you know how long was that accumulation before pick -up and how often are you able to pick up?


That was one weeks worth and we have to pick up every week.

There are 10 people total in our group so it comes out to $2.50 per week. One person gets 100 POUNDS for that!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWow, you were lucky they left everything packaged!


We asked for that.

I actually said "Would it be easier for YOUR guys if they just left everything packaged?"

Of COURSE it would be easier for them and the meat mgr was GLAD to do it!!







Just have to word it so it's to THEIR benefit!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Yeah, Melissa, the head of our group asked them on the first pick up to leave packaging intact, hopefully they have!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I don't know why any store would refuse to leave it packaged... much less work to do if you do!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

They take off packaging according to their store policy. Some will change it, but some are sticklers for corporate conforment.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThey take off packaging according to their store policy. Some will change it, but some are sticklers for corporate conforment.


Lame... as if anyone would ever know. You'd think the company would want to pay the workers to do something worthwhile, not rip packaging off of expired meat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Before quest recycling took over the contracts the rendering companies picked up, and they didn't want any packaging. We do, sometimes it has to go thru management first with some of the stores to change the policy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

There is also the risk of the items ending up in human hands, being eaten and then someone getting sick. If the packaging is still on it the store could be liable.

It really is amazing how much food is thrown out.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> There are 10 people total in our group so it comes out to $2.50 per week. One person gets 100 POUNDS for that!


That price is just unbelievable.

I joined that yahoo group but cant find anything going on in my area.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

They are getting a new cycle going in Feb, so there may be something starting up around you. Try to spread the word! Any store in the specific chain is available for contract. This is so far the only chain that Quest is contracting with. 
I got another batch today...three kitty litter containers again and two are full of ribeyes, roundsteak and pork chops, the other one is chicken. Also got about an 8# slab of beef(for grinding?, I didn't think the store grinds meat) and three gallon ziplocks of ground beef. The beef and pork added up to 6 gallon ziplocks of chunks. That was in only one container! I told Melissa that is all I can handle for awhile, she needs to get a couple others in the co-op as there is more meat than we need for now. My dogfood chest freezer is brimming and I am using our upright for overflow. I was able to score some venison grind for 50cents a # and got 50# so that filled the freezer a bit, too. This is too good to be true!!!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

It is a great deal but there is alot of work involved.

The pick up was easy but we have a trailer. We did have to build sides to the trailer in case we have to double stack containers.

After getting it home I sorted it. Others in our group will come and help sort so that part won't be so bad.

The #1 DISadvantage is that you have to take EVERYTHING - the good and the not so good stuff. And you have to be able to dispose of the not so good stuff. We have 2 garbage cans and 7 large garbage bags full of the not so good stuff waiting for the garbage man tomorrow.

We are lucky in that we have unlimited garbage pick up.

After everything has been distributed I have to wash out the containers and lids with a bleach solution. Easy now but come winter THAT is going to be a pain!

Just want people to know all that is involved in being a Quest pick up person.

Oh, the other potential disadvantage. If the coolers/freezers ever go out at the store we HAVE to go pick up EVERYTHING.

After all - our main purpose is to provide refuse disposal for the store - that's what Quest does and we are part of Quest now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

That is one reason my pick up person chose to go w/ a smaller store, it is 30 minutes away vs one about 10. I think she is getting more than she needs and could add a couple more to our group. I spent 2 hours cutting and packaging what I got on Sunday. A lot of pork this time. So far she hasn't had much waste(the first time there were two barrels of stinky stuff as the renderers had quit 2 weeks prior)
I hope this works out for everyone involved!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I realize there is a lot of work involved and I would need to be a part of a co-op since there is no way I could handle all that meat. Hopefully they get something going around here soon.

When you say "spread the word" Lauri what do you mean? get people around here interested and contact Quest to contract with the local store? is that how it works, or do we have to wait for Quest to make their way over here and then jump on the wagon?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I would contact Quest now and see if:

1. They have any stores in your area and 
2. If they maybe already HAVE a group starting or looking to start in your area

They are REALLY nice, VERY helpful people!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I posted the message in the yahoo group and saw no responses to it. 
should I just email one particular person directly?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Mike, Are you getting the sustainableselection yahoo group e-mails? There was a post today for others in your area looking for a co-op. You guys may be able to start one in the next cycle, if there isn't one going for you to join now. The next one wll start in Feb.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Jane - can you hook me up with the Yahoo group?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Never mind - found it!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlMike, Are you getting the sustainableselection yahoo group e-mails? There was a post today for others in your area looking for a co-op. You guys may be able to start one in the next cycle, if there isn't one going for you to join now. The next one wll start in Feb.


Yes, jane I saw that. and I also sent in the application to Robin to get it going around here when something comes up.

There is also a separate yahoo group for CT Raw feeders and I will get involved with them as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Our second week into this venture.

I'd say 40-50% of the stuff we got today was tossed.









But - I snagged some ox tails, lamb shanks and a lamb breast for my guys plus a TON of ground beef and shrimp!!









It's definitely worth the $2.50 per week!! (9 people split the $100 monthly fee.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I picked up my 3rd load Wed. and got about 6 gallon ziplocks of ground beef, 5 qt bags of pork neck bones, a gal. z of ribeyes, flank and round steak, 1 whole turkey and 5 gal. bags of chicken(breast, wings, thigh,legs) So far I only have $25 invested and over 200# of meat!
The store still won't leave packaging on, sticklers for ruleplay!
But everything was fresh and no seasonings this time around.
My group has 6 in it, and I don't know what the others are getting, but I am very happy so far!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

OK, can we get this thread closed? LOL
I'm jealous.








Can't wait till they get something like this going around here.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I was wondering, does everyone in your group leave their bins & if so, then how do you split up the take? 
Is it kind of lottery style? 
Does the store just put everything outdated in 1 bin at a time till full or you each have set pickup days? 
I'm wondering if it could happen where you may have a time where it is all unuseable & someone else gets overloaded with too much?

Sorry if the q's are stupid, but I thnk this is really cool & would be great if I could get my 9 on raw & the answer looks like something like this program. 
Thanks for posting all this info its very interesting & amazing the waste!! Good luck I'm hoping it continues to work well for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Fouronthefloor, join the yahoo group [email protected] and you will be able to hook into a group or start a group in your area. The next cycle will begin in Feb. You can read past posts on everyones experiences w/ their areas.
Some had better luck than others!
You need one main person to head up a local group. 
Pick up times vary w/ stores. Some managers seem to be sticklers for the rules, so packaging is removed and they only let you pick up at certain times.
They pull the past sale dated meat and put it in the two clean 44 gal cans that you leave(rotating when you pick up, the cans are supplied by your group). 
You can have as many members or less in your co-op, each paying a share of the monthly cost. The head person has to pay 2 mos in advance($300) to start. Some stores are smaller so $100 a month the bigger stores are $150. We all signed a contract w/ our head person(per their rules) and pay 1 month in advance.
My head person splits up the amount we want( I feed about 6# a day) and we rotate our own containers. My dogs can handle pork where others can't so she throws more pork my way. I don't get any processed meat, not sure what she does w/ that. She e-mails me or I try to pick up once a week. So far it has worked great!
If there is a Feeding America Program in your area, you may not get as much if the store is sharing both recycling programs.
My store is not doing FA from what I understand. 

Wal-mart is the only store contracted with Quest so you have to deal w/ them. A couple people I have talked with are in the opinion that wal-mart meat is full of preservatives and chemicals so it should not be fed regularly.
I tend to agree...I also feed venison and other meat, but the main diet comes from this program.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: smykeOK, can we get this thread closed? LOL
> I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how far you are from Hartford but there is someone looking for people to start a group in that area.

The Sustainable Selections Yahoogroup has a database with a listing of the people looking to get into a program and the programs already going.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: FuronthefloorI was wondering, does everyone in your group leave their bins & if so, then how do you split up the take?
> Is it kind of lottery style?


Every group is different. I run mine like this:

My DH & I drive the trailer over to the store and get the containers. Members of my group meet me at the house and help unload the trailer and start sorting the stuff.

If you come early and help sort stuff, you get first pick. Everyone has a set amount they signed up for and we try to split things up as evenly as possible. For example, last week one person got a beef tongue so this week I took one. If there are some next week we'll hand it off to another person (if anyone wants it).

Once everything is sorted we go through and start passing stuff around.



> Quoteoes the store just put everything outdated in 1 bin at a time till full or you each have set pickup days?


Yes and yes.







Our store produces about 800+ pounds of meat waste products each WEEK. It's a BIG store.

Of that amount I'd say roughly half is good for the dogs. This is the same meats you or I would eat - just gone past the Sell By date.

The other half is stuff like bacon, packaged deli meats (like bologna), hot dogs (we get TONS of these) and such - processed meats.

Last week we picked up 10 containers - each weighing about 70-80 pounds. This week we got 8 of them.

As part of the contract we are also required to take the cooked and deli meats. These are tossed - UNWRAPPED - into 55 gallon garbage cans. That stuff comes home and gets bagged for garbage right away.











> Quote:I'm wondering if it could happen where you may have a time where it is all unuseable & someone else gets overloaded with too much?


I think it would be highly unlikely that we'd get NOTHING but junk for one week but it is a risk.

The other drawback - if the stores freezers break down we have to go and take EVERYTHING in them. That could be thousands of pounds of meat!!

Right now everyone in our group is overloaded with hot dogs. I have probably close to 50 packages in a tub outside that no-one wanted to take. I plan to take some of the packages, slice and nuke the pieces until dry - to make training treats. Then I will bag them and freeze them and offer them to the people in the training classes I go to.

I TRY to find a way to use as much of the stuff as possible so there's less waste.

Just for our group I would say we divert roughly 400 pounds of waste that would normally be going to the local landfill.

It's a win-win situation!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: smykeOK, can we get this thread closed? LOL
> ...


That is him!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Lauri, do you feed beef and pork rib bones to your bigger dogs? I froze some, not sure they should eat them. Hate to toss them...
I want to invest in a grinder, I am actively scanning CL for one that will grind those bigger bones. So far nothing has been big enough.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Sasha will eat the beef and pork ribs. Mauser is a wuss and doesn't like the beef ribs or necks - too much work.









The only thing that will grind anything other than fowl bones is a commercial grade grinder - and then you are looking at $1000s.

My previous Shepherds had no problems with pork ribs and necks and most could handle the beef necks and ribs.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Lauri thanks for the info & insight to your system. Maybe I'll move to WI you sound like a good fair group leader. But seriously thanks for the answers I was curious how the details worked & also I enjoy reading your posts you always have good ideas/encouragement/knowledge etc!

Jane --thanks I'll look into the yahoo group to see if I can find anything going around here. I've been giving my husband little bits & pieces of info (about this) as it comes up & he'll be ok for whatever is best for the dogs.

Here's wishing you both good hauls for your next week!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

I got two 10# beef briskets, 40# of ground beef, one turkey, 3 whole chickens on Sat(my group head is running out of freezer space, it has been mild around here), so in one week over 200# of meat my DH was jealous of... the dogs are eating better than him! The beef briskets are fine, don't know why they didn't give them to the deli to make bbq out of.
I passed some food on to my SchH clubs facility owner.
Perks for providing a nice venue to train! 
Our group will be swimming in turkeys for the next few weeks!
I doubt we'll get much else.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> Not sure how far you are from Hartford but there is someone looking for people to start a group in that area.
> 
> The Sustainable Selections Yahoogroup has a database with a listing of the people looking to get into a program and the programs already going.


Hartford would be perfect for me but I do not see any messages on there regarding this. Other than my own that is. 

Thank you onyx'girl. LOL
I thought I was losing it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Mike, you may want to do an ad on CL, that is how I got involved. Just put rawfeeding co-op and your general local in the heading, it may get some hits. Then you can get a group going for the Feb cycle. Not all CL post/replys are scammers. It is a valuable resource!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Thats a good idea Jane. thank you.

I thought about getting people from here to join me and form a co-op. I think there are few locals that feed RAW here.

There is also a CT group on yahoo to share with but this sustainable selections deal would blow everything out of the water.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Another update - this week we had more good stuff than we had people for it!!

A TON of turkey wings and legs, only 1 turkey (I was expecting more) and a ton of ground beef and turkey.

Luckily the weather is cold so the excess can hang around until people can come get it.

We are already looking at adding another store as there are now 4 new people that want to join the group.

I also plan to write up a contract for everyone to sign. The group started with people I know but now there are new people, people I don't know personally. I plan to make the group a little more formal - with a contract everyone has to sign.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Our group is getting more than we can handle, too. But it is cold enough, luckily to keep it from spoiling. 
Are you getting(unseasoned) big beef briskets? Seems the store we are picking up from like to over-order those and who knows why the store is selling them. They are huge! I've got two I am trying to thaw so I can cut into chunks.

We didn't get much turkey either, but a ton of brats that nobody wants. Melissa is cooking much of the excess ground and giving it to the local animal shelter.

I still think this is too good to be true!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

can you guys package the excess and send some my way? LOL


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: smykecan you guys package the excess and send some my way? LOL


Yeah, seriously!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWow, you were lucky they left everything packaged!
> ...


OMG - $2.50 a week and 100 pounds of meat! unheard of! No wonder I keep hearing this is cheaper than processed kibble or cans!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

cheaper does not describe it, LOL. its a steal!









told you it was good.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Just did a request to join the Yahoo Group so hopefully will find someone in my area. That is a steal!!! And even if there aren't enough RMB *like one of the photos*, my goodness, I can def. find them elsewhere and it wouldn't be a nightmare in costs. Def. sounds doable...except when I have to go out of town for work - I don't have to do that every often but sometimes I do....so I would need to (1) get a freezer and (2) work with a group who could help me out when I'm gone for that weekly pickup.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

yeah, you definitely would have to join an established group or have people to help you if you get your own contract. from what I see on that group there are hundreds of pounds of stuff weekly and one person would not be able to handle all of it, thats for sure.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

So does the person who makes the contract go pick it up or the group members take turn? If it is just the person who makes the contract then joining an established group would be ideal! And then of course I would be willing to help pick up too....but then I wouldn't have to worry when I travel.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

if you are the one getting a contract (you sign your name







) then its your responsibility to pick up the goods. you are the only one they contract with, if you form a co-op its strictly between you and the rest of your crew. you cannot make money on it though, but you can split the cost with others. the store is not selling you the food, you pay a fee to cover insurance and all the contract fees.

If you can make arrangements with someone to pick up for you then its fine. All they care about is that there is someone picking it up as agreed, but also if they have an emergency (freezers broken for example) you have to be there to pick up as well. 

at least thats how I understand it. Lauri or onyx'girl can set us straight if I am mistaken.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

There are usually only one or two point people. They do the pick ups. In order to go into the store to get the stuff you have to be on the insured list. Right now it's just DH & I put I plan to add another person who is meeting us at the store and helps us load the trailer. It would be helpful to have him be able to come in the store as well.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Thank you for the clarity!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Wow, this is cool, I didn't expect to find this here. I get all my meat from the sustainable program too. I pick up from the main people once a week. Then I take it home and immediately repackage it before it is frozen. That way it is only frozen once here.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Ok, you will probably notice that I went through and remove the store names from this thread.

Someone in the Sustainable Selections program is causing problems and the Quest people are scrambling to keep the program going.

One stinking pet owner (who probably didn't know what raw feeding was when they joined) is possibly going to ruin this for others. 










I have been told by those running the program that the current members - those already picking up at a store - are NOT affected and that they hope to get this all settled soon.

All it takes is one person to complain and the stores reputation is at risk and they (the store) might decide it's not worth it.

So, I ask that going forward we do NOT mention the store names in these posts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Quest Recycling - Sustainable Selections*

Laurie on page three one of my posts(1st one on the page) has the name~ Sorry bout that. It is too bad that there is someone causing problems.
Thanks!


----------

